

Change default gender in the dining philosophers project - engintekin
https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/commit/b748c2e90d87985fbff1d99e17d94a10cf2b3f21

======
Fud4Thought
"The paper from which this example was taken made the mistake of assuming that
all five philosophers are men."

And some mistakes are unforgivable.

